# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Παντζάρι σε κόκκινο καναρίνι?

## pkstar

Καλησπερα παιδες!Μπορω να δωσω παντζαρι σε κοκκινο καναρινι?
Καπου εχω ακουσει οτι τους δινουν πατζαρι σαν φυσικη χρωστικη.
Αν ναι το δινουμε βρασμενο η ωμο?δινουμε και τα φυλλα?

Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## panos70

Πολλοι το δινουν βρασμενο αλλοι παλι ωμο ,οπως το τρωνε δωστο,αλλα καντο με προετοιμασια δλδ στην αρχη 2 φορες την εβδομαδα και μετα μερα παρα μερα,χρωματικος λιγο θα το βοηθησει  αλλα οχι τρελα πραγματα

----------


## lagreco69

Το πατζαρι στην φυση ωμο θα το ετρωγαν οπως και τα φυλλα του.

----------


## jk21

το παντζαρι εχει την φυσικη χρωστικη βετανινη Ε162 ,που ομως ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη .με λιγα λογια το μεγαλυτερο μερος της περνα στα ουρα .δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει σε πουλια ,αλλα αξιζει να το δοκιμασει καποιος ,να δουμε αποτελεσματα .σιγουρα τρωγεται και αξιζει φρεσκο ,αλλα αν καποιος θελει να το δωσει σαν πηγη χρωστικης πρεπει να κανει το εξης  : βραζει μερικα σε μια κατσαρολα  και μετα  ξεχωριζει το ζουμι τους(νερο στο οποιο εχουν βγει οι περισσοτερες χρωστικες ).το ζουμι αυτο το βραζει με ανοιχτο καπακι να εξατμιστει το νερο και να συμπυκνωθει το υγρο .στο τελος και  αφου  πολτοποιησει τα βρασμενα παντζαρια σε μουλτι ,στραγγιζει οτι ζουμι βγει και το προσθετει στα υπολοιπο συμπυκνωμενο .αυτο μπορει να μπει στη θεση νερου που θα απορροφηθει απο  αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα κουσκους ,που θα ανακατευθει σε αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ή σε μια απο τις συνταγες μας ή κατευθειαν οπως ειναι λιγο λιγο με κουταλι να αφρατευει την αυγοτροφη (οσο παιρνει αρκει να μην λασπωσει ) .αν οι κουτσουλιες βγουνε κοκκινες να μην ανησυχει .αν συνδιαστει με παπρικα ,θα δωσει και ποιο ωραιο χρωμα

----------


## Gardelius

> το παντζαρι εχει την φυσικη χρωστικη βετανινη Ε162 ,που ομως ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη .με λιγα λογια το μεγαλυτερο μερος της περνα στα ουρα .δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει σε πουλια ,αλλα αξιζει να το δοκιμασει καποιος ,να δουμε αποτελεσματα .σιγουρα τρωγεται και αξιζει φρεσκο ,αλλα αν καποιος θελει να το δωσει σαν πηγη χρωστικης πρεπει να κανει το εξης  : βραζει μερικα σε μια κατσαρολα  και μετα  ξεχωριζει το ζουμι τους(νερο στο οποιο εχουν βγει οι περισσοτερες χρωστικες ).το ζουμι αυτο το βραζει με ανοιχτο καπακι να εξατμιστει το νερο και να συμπυκνωθει το υγρο .στο τελος και  αφου  πολτοποιησει τα βρασμενα παντζαρια σε μουλτι ,στραγγιζει οτι ζουμι βγει και το προσθετει στα υπολοιπο συμπυκνωμενο .αυτο μπορει να μπει στη θεση νερου που θα απορροφηθει απο  αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα κουσκους ,που θα ανακατευθει σε αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ή σε μια απο τις συνταγες μας ή κατευθειαν οπως ειναι λιγο λιγο με κουταλι να αφρατευει την αυγοτροφη (οσο παιρνει αρκει να μην λασπωσει ) .αν οι κουτσουλιες βγουνε κοκκινες να μην ανησυχει .αν συνδιαστει με παπρικα ,θα δωσει και ποιο ωραιο χρωμα


Ειναι ομως τοσο <αποτελεσματικο> όπως αναφερεις οσο οι ¨χρωστικες¨του εμποριου? Δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι ετσι?

----------


## panos70

οχι δεν ειναι ,θα σου τα ροζοπορτοκαλισει

----------


## jk21

ανεφερα πουθενα οτι ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικο; μαλιστα εγραψα οτι λογω οτι ειναι υδατοδιαλυτο περνα στα νεφρα και στα ουρα και δεν συγκρατειται στο συκωτι για να διοχετευτει σταδιακα στα φτερα  .ειπα να δοκιμασθει για να το δουμε στην πραξη .στο εξωτερικο εχω δει συχνες αναφορες οτι καποιοι το προτεινουν σαν φυσικη χρωστικη 

ουδεμιαν ομως σχεση με κανθαξανθινη .εκεινη μονο βαφει ισχυρα με ολα ομως τα μακροπροθεσμα αρνητικα της ,αν δεν προσεχθει στη δοσολογια και στην προσπαθεια ( που πρεπει να ακολουθει το βαψιμο για μενα ! ) αποτοξινωσης  .... ταραξακο milkthistle κλπ

----------


## Gardelius

Η <αποτοξινωση> γινεται μετα τη περιοδο της Πτερορροιας ετσι..?

----------


## Γιούρκας

Εγω εβαλα στο ρασκ παντζαροζωμό αντι για νερο, έβαλα και παντζάρι ψιλό κομμένο καρώτο,κοκκινη πιπεργια και αλλα πολλά και το τίμησαν δεώντος

----------


## jk21

ναι στην περιοδο συντηρησης .αλλα και εν μεσω πτεροροιας ,συμπληρωματα και βοτανα που καθαριζουν το συκωτι ,καλα ειναι να υπαρχουν

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΟΥΡΚΑ προσπαθησε να κανεις το ιδιο ,αφου πρωτα θα το εχεις συμπυκνωσει οπως ανεφερα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο είναι πολύ καλό και βοηθά τα πουλιά αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν θα πάρεις εκθεσιακά πουλιά .Το μόνο που είναι φυσικό και κάνεις και μια αλλαγή στο σιτηρέσιο τους ...

----------


## Γιούρκας

> ΓΙΟΥΡΚΑ προσπαθησε να κανεις το ιδιο ,αφου πρωτα θα το εχεις συμπυκνώσει οπως ανεφερα


Σε τέτοιο μιγμα (οπως το λες Δημήτρη με τον συμπυκνωμένο ζωμό ειτε σε κους κους ειτε σε ρασκ) θα ηταν υπερβολικό να βάζαμε πάπρικα(οπως λες),καρώτο,κ. πιπεριά κ.α αλλά *και * χρωστική???

----------


## jk21

οχι . απλα θα ελεγα αναμιξη αυγοτροφης (ετοιμης ή  Συνταγή αυγοτροφής  ) στην οποια εχει ηδη ανεκατευτει η παπρικα και το καροτο .Επιπλεον συνθετικη χρωστικη θα διαλυσεις μεσα στο παντζαροζουμο που θα απορροφησει το κουσκους ,αλλα αν δεν εισαι για διαγωνισμους ,θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις την μιση απο την επισημη ποσοτητα

----------

